# Underwater wrecks/ruins



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

Hey, I am looking for a really well done documentary about underwater ship wrecks or any underwater wrecks or underwater ruins. I tried researching documentaries in google but all I got were a show here and there.
I am looking for a documentary on these things Planet Earth quality. Does anyone know any good ones for me to look up or buy? 


Thanks. :fish:


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I would look into more of the range online as far as scuba diving. As they all explore these wrecks. Sometimes with good documentary about the wreck itself. Otherwise, look on the history channel's site.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I would look over the documentary sections of Netflix. They have a large number of really good documentaries on there. 

You can also go to show sites like National Geographic and History channel and search there. You can also e-mail into those people as someone there might be able to help you, especially if it means you buying a DVD from them.


----------



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

I'll definitely do that, thanks guys


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I saw a documentary called Ghosts of the Abyss that was about the exploration of the titanic wreck.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

James Cameron's underwater documentary on the Titanic entitled Ghost of the Abyss is well done.


----------

